# Let's draw a chair



## Gkool88 (Feb 8, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur-XLXZqhSU

this is my last project and it is a digitally drawn image in Photoshop that is recomposed in Adobe after effect to give it the simulation of being naturally drawn by hand on real-time
i wish you enjoy it


----------

